# West coast Mexico 2009



## metallica (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## metallica (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## metallica (Dec 17, 2009)

Brachypelma annitha







Brachypelma baumgarteni







Aphonopelma bicoloratum







Brachypelma smithi


----------



## skippy (Dec 17, 2009)

nice pics, what is that adorable snake in the first set with the little fishes?


----------



## Exo (Dec 17, 2009)

Makes me want to take another trip to Mexico!


----------



## ftorres (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,
Great Pictures,
Did you get togheter with someone in Mexico to go to the B annitha,B baum localities?

Is the last snake on the first set of pics a Loxocemus bicolor?

really great pictures.
I can't wait to take a trip like that.

francisco

PS Do you know Rodrigo O or Jorge M ???


----------



## Philth (Dec 18, 2009)

Incredible pics Eddy, Thanks for sharing!  How many sp. of spiders (_Theraphosid_) did you find?

Later, Tom


----------



## metallica (Dec 18, 2009)

skippy said:


> nice pics, what is that adorable snake in the first set with the little fishes?


sorry, i have no idea.


----------



## metallica (Dec 18, 2009)

ftorres said:


> Hello,
> Great Pictures,
> Did you get togheter with someone in Mexico to go to the B annitha,B baum localities?


yes, but the we found new locations for several Brachypelma.




> Is the last snake on the first set of pics a Loxocemus bicolor?
> 
> really great pictures.
> I can't wait to take a trip like that.
> ...


no idea.



> PS Do you know Rodrigo O or Jorge M ???


nope.


----------



## willychon (Dec 18, 2009)

Just Incredible!!!!


----------



## metallica (Dec 18, 2009)

Philth said:


> Incredible pics Eddy, Thanks for sharing!  How many sp. of spiders (_Theraphosid_) did you find?
> 
> Later, Tom


cheers.

we found loads in this trip:
7 Brachypelma sp.
2 Aphonopelma sp.
1 Hemirrhagus sp.
4 Schizopelma sp./ Bonnetina sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice ones Eddy!  I haven't had a chance to go through mine yet... 

Cheers!

e


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2009)

Great photos!Hope you guys all made it home without any swine flu haha!
-Chris


----------



## metallica (Dec 26, 2009)

i only came home with this:


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice finds!!!  Exceptional looking specimens for sure!!!


----------



## tarcan (Dec 26, 2009)

nice pictures Eddy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't believe all the gorgeous Brachys you found and the A. bicoloratum.  That looked like an amazing trip altogether.


----------



## AlanMM (Dec 26, 2009)

metallica said:


> cheers.
> 7 Brachypelma sp.
> 2 Aphonopelma sp.
> 1 Hemirrhagus sp.
> 4 Schizopelma sp./ Bonnetina sp.


Do you know all the Brachypelma sp. ? Or is it still in research?

B. annitha, B. baumgarteni and B. smithi... Which else?


----------



## metallica (Dec 26, 2009)

yes, the Brachypelma we know.

B. albiceps, B. auratum, B boehmei, B. verdezi


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

you found the mexican red knee and the red leg in the wild that crazy cool.


----------

